# Hyatt exchange into Interval for Disney



## swbyps (Feb 8, 2010)

I currently own a two bedroom 1400 point week in Hyatt.  I'm looking into exchanging the points into Interval or Hyatt Gold Passport to use for a summer (June/July) trip to Disney in Orlando.

Does anyone have any recommendations on the best way to do this?  I'm somewhat new to Hyatt and have only used the standard Hyatt resorts so far and have never needed to move my points to something else.  Any info and/or experiences would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 8, 2010)

DVC isn't with Interval - they are with RCI.


----------



## swbyps (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm not really interested specifically in Disney Vacation Club, I'm just wanting to plan a trip to Disney in Orlando.  So the resort could be anything that I could get by exchanging my Hyatt points to Interval or Gold Passport.


----------



## Denise L (Feb 8, 2010)

I have not exchanged my Hyatt points via II before, but I would think that the Hyatt agents should be able to help you with all of that.  Hyatt has typically had very high trade power, so you should be fine finding a place in Orlando.  The earlier you put your request in, the better.  

There are probably a lot of II Orlando resorts, have you checked out the II resort directory to narrow down your choices?  Do you need a two bedroom or a one bedroom?  What are the exact week(s) that you are looking for?  Someone with a II trader could check current availability.  Sheraton Vistana Villages usually has inventory, and maybe some of the Marriotts?  It does depend on which summer week you are looking for.

Another option would be to find an owner at a resort that you want to stay at, and arrange for a private exchange.  Harder to do, I know, but if you had a specific resort in mind that only traded via RCI (Disney or Hilton, for example), then that would be a way to get into such a resort.

A third option is to simply rent your resort/week out, and use the proceeds to rent the week/resort of your choice in Orlando.


----------



## D2-S3 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Hyatt into Orlando*

I own a Hyatt and get a lot of value trading it into II.  I have found I can pull most Marriott properties with it, though not HI.  There are a lot of Marriott properties in Orlando, and I am sure you would have a good chance of getting one if you are a little flexible.  My experience (quite limited compared to some here) has been that I have been disappointed when I trade into units that are not part of other hotel based timeshares (ie Marriott, Hyatt, Starwood), though I am sure that if you do your homework there are other properties outside of those affiliations that are very nice.


----------



## suesam (Feb 10, 2010)

I just call 1800GoHyatt and talk to a representative when I am not sure what I am doing. Most are pretty good at giving advice and can tell you what is available. We have traded our Hyatt for a really nice Marriott in the past in Orlando and loved it. You might also want to look at Interval International  Getaways to see if anything is available??

Sue


----------



## swbyps (Feb 11, 2010)

I never thought of renting my week out.  How do you go about doing that?  What sites have you listed that on before?


----------



## Rae (Feb 22, 2010)

We got Sheraton Vistana Resort in Orlando last fall through Interval and we LOVED it. The resort is coming to an end of renovation. We had a newly refurbished unit, 2BR, five minutes from Disney. But we didn't trade ... if you can go through Interval, check out their Getaways. We got the Sheraton for just $500 for the entire week. It didn't make sense to trade for something we'd pay just $500 for. (Keep in mind, that was for a low demand week in November. July might be more for a Getaway.)


----------

